# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  AVZ подвисает

## twentyseven

Всем привет.
При выполнении скрипта "*Скрипт лечения/карантина и сбора информации для раздела "Помогите!" virusinfo.info"* AVZ подвисает.
И каждый раз на одном и том же моменте - Функция user32.dll:gSharedInfo (2433) перехвачена
Скрин: http://clip2net.com/s/3n1ynFq
В чем может быть проблема?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Логи пытаетесь собрать в AVZ 4.45?

----------


## twentyseven

На момент написания поста была версия 4.43.
Сейчас обновился до 4.45. Проблема та же.
Да, пытаюсь собрать логи

----------


## mike 1

Попробуйте сделать только 2 стандартный скрипт. О проблеме с 3 стандартным скриптом можете отписаться в этой http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=189507 теме.

----------

